#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Dúvida algcom ou ubiquiti

## Rafa100

Bom dia amigos! 

Estou cotando equipamentos para um novo enlace e estou na dúvida entre dish AC ou algcom com o mesmo tamanho aqueles que utilizam estas antenas favor expor suas opiniões neste enlace um dos lados deste enlace tem bastante interferência. 
Grato desde já e obrigado pela atenção de todos.

----------


## Kleber Teodoro

Amigo quanto de banda quer passar,qual distancia,região muito poluida?
Tudo isso tem que levar em consideração na hora de escolher a antena.
Qual radio vai utilizar?

----------


## Rafa100

Olá, preciso agora de 70 80 e depois aumentaremos isso vi que essas antenas tem boa isolação de um dos lados tem interferência

----------


## Rafa100

Distância de 24 km

----------


## Kleber Teodoro

Eu te indico Algcom de 30dbi blindada então.
Caso queira,do lado com menor ruido pode utilizar a antena aberta.
E radio pode ir de Netmetal,ja que pensa em aumentar o link no futuro.
Qualquer me chame no skype - vendas2.powernetwork

----------


## JonasMT

So uma dica, fuja dessa netmetal. E pegue algcom slant vai ter antena e banda por um bom tempo.

----------


## Rafa100

> So uma dica, fuja dessa netmetal. E pegue algcom slant vai ter antena e banda por um bom tempo.


Que radio me indica amigo?

----------


## JonasMT

> Que radio me indica amigo?


Rb912 ate 150mb half nao existe radio com melhor CxB e desempenho.

----------


## FMANDU

Faz tempo que você utilizou a Netmetal, faz duas semanas que ativamos um PTP para um cliente, passando 120/80 tranquilo.



> So uma dica, fuja dessa netmetal. E pegue algcom slant vai ter antena e banda por um bom tempo.

----------


## JonasMT

> Faz tempo que você utilizou a Netmetal, faz duas semanas que ativamos um PTP para um cliente, passando 120/80 tranquilo.


Na verdade tem 3 meses comprei 3 pares, continuo achando uma porcaria, testei por 3 semanas e ate peguei um 'mestre' pra configura. Em teste consegui 280mb jogava a rede em cima o telefone começava a toca. Ja falei e volto a falar ate 150mb rb912, acima disso af5x,fibra ou digital.
Cansei perde tempo e dinheiro com equipe milagroso. Mas cada cenario e um cenario. Aonde rb922 com algcom 22 choro pra fazer 280 e fico lixo fiz 700mb com mimosa b5 lite pena a lan desse radio ser tao bosta.

Msm cenario e b5c fiz 1.4gb, ate epmp c/ porta 100 seguro a rede melhor que 922 isso que ele so guenta 15mil pps. Enfim para cliente e amigos nao recomendo 922 so pra concorrencia kkkkk

----------

